

No more physics and maths, Finland to stop teaching individual subjects - spahl
http://www.sciencealert.com/no-more-physics-and-maths-finland-to-stop-teaching-individual-subjects

======
washadjeffmad
It's interesting to see in a lifetime how many once-thought mature and
discrete fields have become inter- and sub-disciplinary as our understanding
of the underlying principles of the universe has improved.

Purity: [https://xkcd.com/435/](https://xkcd.com/435/)

